
Jquery CDN is down - tnilles
https://code.jquery.com/jquery-2.1.1.min.js
======
Piskvorrr
Github yesterday, jQuery CDN today - is someone trying to make a point of "for
all your talk of SPOFs, all you've done is to move them all into the cloud,
where you have no control over them"?

